# Landlord will not return Deposit



## natpaul (Sep 3, 2013)

We are in the process of moving to another villa from Jumeirah Islands and the landord is refusing to return any of my damage deposit. 

When we moved in we provided a snagging list of issues to the agent and landlord. The landlord sent his men around last week and 99% of the things that he wants to repair were on our original snagging list.

We are refusing to accept the demands of the landlord and are now at an impasse.

What can we do?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Change the locks on the door and advise him you are removing goods to the value of the deposit from the apt.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't play games or do anything that justifies the landlord calling the police. Not worth it.

But go to the Rent Committee and seek their advice. Bring all documents and evidence with you. Odds are that the mere threat of the rent committee will be sufficient to get the landlord to return the deposit rather than face the hassles of a case filed against him/her. The rent committee has always ruled that landlords must accept reasonable wear and tear of the property and your snagging list is good evidence in your favour. 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Change the locks on the door and advise him you are removing goods to the value of the deposit from the apt.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well it's worked for me twice so I'll just stick with what I know.


----------

